# New Bands?



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been using the 107's and they are good but they are getting very boring. Im gonna get some new band material what should i get?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

TGB.
Nuff' sed.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

.030 latex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've always liked the smorgasbord approach myself.

Thera Band Gold, Black, 1745, 1842, 2040, 109's.... The list goes on.

Eventually I've settled on my two favorites which is Thera Band Gold and 1745's.

Thera Band Gold can be cut and used in sooooo many ways, essentially covers all possibilities.

1745 is great for single band plinking with 9.5mm steel ammo. Takes forever to wear out a set of bands.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TBG OR .03 latex or Thera silver . It's all good.


----------

